# Geo Thermo Heating install costs



## Fredman (Apr 3, 2009)

I am thinking when my outside wood stove needs to be replaced, I am looking at replacing it with a geo thermo unit. Here is the thing, I have heard a wide range of prices on those units. Does anyone know what the true price range for an open loop system is? I know I will need a new well and they will have to 300 feet down.


----------



## d.n.f. (Apr 3, 2009)

My neighbour installed a trench system in his backyard.  He had access to a machine so dug it himself so it was just his time/gas/and whatever he did for his son-in-law for the borrowing of the machine.  The pipe isn't too expensive.

The unit costs a freaking fortune.  He tole me it would be around 10 to 18k (Cdn) depending on the model.  He is not sure he is going to hook it up.  What the heck did he install the piping for?

I know around here a well digging is 20 to 25 a foot!


----------



## Fredman (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I am thinking if it costs that much, I can buy a new outside stove and get a firewood proccesor and make money on the side with it. Puts an end to that idea.


----------



## mbcijim (Apr 6, 2009)

My new house install (including ductwork, etc...) for a hot air system was $26k.  I buried 1,750 LF of pipe which cost another $10k.
This was for 7 tons.  It's not cheap but their is a 30% tax credit for installs now.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 6, 2009)

How long do the systems last?   How much will it cost to operate each year?   Depending on payback time and how long it lasts it still may be a good deal.


Matt


----------



## Medman (Apr 8, 2009)

For my home location and climate I needed the larger unit, $20k US for the unit alone, then another $10k for the trenching, piping and install.  The unit lasts 20 years+, and the payback for my install was about 13 years.  I didn't go this route for the house I am in now, but if I was building a new home I would install geothermal.
Well drilling here is about $25 per foot, and in some cases two holes are needed for geothermal installs.


----------



## mbcijim (Apr 8, 2009)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/34014/

Guys, there is an absolute wealth of knowledge in this thread.  Read that, then post questions.  I'll be happy to help.  

I like my system, I'm not in love with my system.  With the 30% tax credit, it's only 10-20% more expensive than an oil/gas/coal furnace hot air system with central a/c.  So to pay a 20% premium (let's call it $6k) and save $1k/year, for me that was worth it.


----------



## begreen (Apr 8, 2009)

For us, when we put in the air heat pump the cost was roughly $25K for a 3T geothermal system, vs about $9K for the air to air 2stage heatpump with high SEER. Given the difference and no tax credit at the time (due to stinking AMT) the air system made the most sense. It's worked out well for us and does a good, cost effective job with a reasonable payback period.


----------



## mbcijim (Apr 9, 2009)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> For us, when we put in the air heat pump the cost was roughly $25K for a 3T geothermal system, vs about $9K for the air to air 2stage heatpump with high SEER. Given the difference and no tax credit at the time (due to stinking AMT) the air system made the most sense. It's worked out well for us and does a good, cost effective job with a reasonable payback period.



I have a friend who ran a $20M year HVAC company.  His company did installs and sold heating oil and propane.  He went with the very high SEER air to air heat pump.  Economically, I think that makes the most sense, at least pre-tax credit.


----------



## Rhone (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmm... things haven't changed too much I was quoted $24,000 for geothermal and that's if they didn't hit rock (which I know I've got rock).  They are better for warmer climates... when used for cooling usually the heat created can go in your water tank for extra payback.  Used for heating, the cold created can't go anywhere and is wasted so they are better suited for climates with at least equal heating & cooling or more cooling dominated climates.  Another knife was the cost of electricity... electricity here costs 500 - 600% more than oil to heat the same way and the geothermal units are only 300-400% efficient meaning it's impossible for it to be cheaper to heat with geothermal vs. oil (until oil costs go way up and electricity remains the same).  Lastly it uses HVAC which most people find hvac the most uncomfortable form.  It can be leaky as well.  If not for the fact heating/cooling can share the same system with hvac most people would not opt for it.

In the end I found the cheapest form is solar (in particular an FP system not evac).  Cost is about $12,000 if you do it yourself (then subtract 30% from Federal and $ from state incentives).  Afterward it will cost $35/year for nearly all the hot water and most of your heating PLUS it'll last for 30-40 years and requires no yearly maintenance... every 5-7 years drain and refill the system with 50/50 glycol & water mix and you should be good go to.  Use the wood stove only when you have to.  As I'm getting older, I'm upset with myself for installing 3 panels instead of 6 (and installed them in a way it's not easy for me to add another 3 panels to my current system).   So.. I'm stuck right now lighting fires at noon when it's been sunny for weeks & weeks (my solar only does my domestic hot water) and had I just done 6 panels I'd been able to sit and relax and not have to deal with firewood & fires since pretty much late January.  Solar is the way to go in heating dominated climates but can only minimally assist with cooling, geothermal is more practical for those with equal heating & cooling or more cooling dominated.  Oh, and electricity has to cheap (which ain't where I live).


----------

